# [EVDL] Air conditioning and Masterflux compressors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been reading the EVDL digests for months now and finally found a thread
I could provide some info on. I found the compressors at
http://www.revoltcustomelectric.com. As I am starting my first conversion
here in FL and I will be using a Masterflux compressor with an A/C kit from
AutoAtlanta minus the mechanical compressor, I thought I'd share what
revoltcustomelectric replied with on my initial inquiry:

SIERRA05-0434Y3 (bare tube) -- $463.43 ($518.43 for SAE #8 and 10 fittings)
CONTROLLER, 025F0062-01 -- $566.78
WIRING HARNESS COMPRESSOR TO CONTROLLER -- $24.20
LOOSE PARTS ASSEMBLY (rubber mounting feet) -- $1.27
HID kit (030A0043) -- $40.70 (Human interface kit for testing)

Add shipping (should be no more than $100)

Lead times can be up to 10-12 weeks depending on Masterflux's stock. but,
they usually deliver faster than that.

We used the stock parts in our Saturn conversion and it has worked out well.
We usually ask Masterflux to deliver the compressor with an 8 and a 10 (SAE)
fitting on its ports so that all we have to do is get a local AC rebuilder
to weld the appropriate fittings on our existing hoses. We can have your
hoses fitted if you need that assistance and can send them to us.

The compressor requires a different lubricant than typical automotive AC
units so we flush our AC systems. One of the generic kits from the local
autoparts store worked fine for us. I don't recall the manufacturer but it
was an all in one product that came with a can of compressed air with the
flush and a little hose and rubber fitting to put in the component that we
were flushing. It doesn't take much. The can had the instructions for use
on it. I'm assuming that you have removed/reclaim the refrigerant from the
system before you are doing this. [grin] We usually have an AC repairman we
know do that step for us.

The compressor comes from the factory with PVE oil to account for itself.
We had the OEM service manual for the Saturn and calculated the requirement
for the rest of the system (hoses and exchangers and such) and fed that in
when we installed the compressor. We can provide a small quantity for this
purpose if you want.

One other thing that we try to mention to potential clients is that the
compressor control board and heat sink comes bare. You will need to work
out how to protect it from the elements (a simple box should do) while still
allowing for it to get air cooling on its heat sink.

Hope this helps others and sales at revoltcustomelectric,
Hart Penn
View my Porsche 914 restoration/conversion at http://hartpenn.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

